# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Core Transcription, AssemblyAI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - AssemblyAI, Inc.

assemblyai.com/features/core-transcription

----------


## Airicist2

AssemblyAI product overview

Dec 9, 2021




> You can check out the API documentation here: https://docs.assemblyai.com/overview/... to find out more about what AssemblyAI can do.
> 
> AssemblyAI's API can do much more than transcribing text. It can help you understand what is spoken in your audio or video files.
> In this video, we find out about the most popular features of AssemblyAI, namely:
> * Auto chapters
> * Entity detection
> * Auto highlights
> * Content safety detection
> * Sentiment analysis

----------


## Airicist2

Article "AssemblyAI snags $28M for all-in-one API to transcribe, summarize and moderate audio"

by Devin Coldewey
March 4, 2022

----------

